# RGH Holding Blinds



## Bu-Yah (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone know, or used these holding blinds before. Are the steaks well built and do they hold together good?


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

They are extremely well built


----------



## DOG MAGNET (Feb 22, 2011)

My favorite. Strong poles that don't slide out of blind everytime like some of the other blinds. I wanted something a little different than their standard models and they agreed to custom make them at a reasonable price.


----------



## DJS (Feb 1, 2011)

I own 3 of them, very nice and extremely well built blinds.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I own three three pole RGH blinds and I like them a lot. I have had them in varying periods of time but  have not had any problems. The stakes are very sturdy. I have a training buddy who weighs close to 300 lbs. and in the Texas summer (when the soil is like a rock) he is my stake pusher inner. He has not bent one of the steps yet.


----------



## TMFLDEM (Jun 7, 2009)

Best holding blinds I have ever used or seen. They are the only blinds that will stand up to western nebraska wind as well.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Just ordered a 4 pole blind. I've seen/used just about every blind on the market, so I'll post my thoughts when it comes in.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

The best blinds out there. I have three of the three pole blinds and use them almost every day, they have held up well and are the easiest blinds to use. You will not be disappointed, Bear makes a great product. I also have two of his shotgun holders, great quality and easy to put in the ground.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Got my blind today. Seems ultra high quality and well designed.


----------

